# Roland Juno DS88 after touch / note off velocity?



## PerryD (Dec 10, 2016)

I noticed in the Roland Juno DS88 online manual midi implementation list, that note off velocity and channel after touch are transmitted. I don't see anything on Roland's website that mentions this. Channel after touch and note off velocity seem pretty rare in a $1,000 keyboard. Can anyone verify this? Thanks for any information! -Perry-
https://static.roland.com/assets/media/pdf/JUNO-DS_MIDI_Imple_e01_W.pdf


----------



## PerryD (Dec 17, 2016)

PerryD said:


> I noticed in the Roland Juno DS88 online manual midi implementation list, that note off velocity and channel after touch are transmitted. I don't see anything on Roland's website that mentions this. Channel after touch and note off velocity seem pretty rare in a $1,000 keyboard. Can anyone verify this? Thanks for any information! -Perry-
> https://static.roland.com/assets/media/pdf/JUNO-DS_MIDI_Imple_e01_W.pdf



According to a Roland rep; the Juno DS88 transmits channel after touch via the assignable knobs and not the keyboard. The keyboard does transmit note-off velocity.


----------

